# New Sufferer



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi, I started getting depersonalisation on 13th Jan this year - it started with a wierd feeling that I wasnt really here, with lightheadedness and jittery eyes, then dizzy spells started two days later. Betahistine hydrochloride helped with the dizziness, but I still get the DP. Had blood tests and eye test, my doctor said its all anxiety related. Does anyone else get a strong feeling that something terrible is about to happen?? Doctor said this is a panic attack, it lasts a few minutes, leaves me feeling physically and emotionally drained for two days. I also get my arms and legs feeling numb and heavy. Anxiety is EVIL!!! Feel free to IM me on yahoo as kinderwhore_goth or myspace.com as Farr06. Good luck all


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Occasionally I will get so anxious about my DP that I feel I might lose control and become schizophrenic or something. It usually happens when I start thinking about existence, and what the point of it even is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

BigPappaSmirf said:


> Occasionally I will get so anxious about my DP that I feel I might lose control and become schizophrenic or something. It usually happens when I start thinking about existence, and what the point of it even is.


I know exactly what you mean BigPappaSmirf I get the same problem.
Farr06 your DP is quite recent it's good that you got help at an early stage, well done for going to the doctor. I still don't have the confidence for that...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2006)

I wish I had known of DP when I began feeling it in November. It's such a scary experience to have no idea whatsoever what's going on in your own head. Those first few weeks/months of suffering were by far the worst.


----------

